# NAATI Approved cource in INDIA OR Sri lanka



## smin (Sep 24, 2011)

I am 5 points short for GSM and where can i find a NAATI approved course some where close to sri lanka or India. the language is "sinhaleese"

What kind of course should i take and what qualification requirements exists inorder to obtain 5 points.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

smin look for sunitasanjay and contact her, she just got a visa and i know she took the naati test


----------



## inal (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Smin,
I am also in the same condition . I heard the safest place is SIngapore. I still didn.t get the detail. No reference materials yet. I will inform when I get it.


----------

